# A virgin at 21-22 means picky



## yumemiru (Apr 23, 2007)

So apperantly i was told by a friend since i was a virgin till I was 21-22 ( 9 months ago before my bf and i got together) i'm a very picky person. Also, because we had sex within knowing each other 2 weeks or so, i'm a slut for sleeping with him so fast. We are together and are getting serious, both us want to get married eventually. I'm going with him to China to meet his family and He's meeting my while I'm there. (I was Born in CHina, grown up in Canada)

So i got pretty pissed off as you'd imagine. I'm not talking to that friend anymore at the moment. But how the hell as I a picky slut?


----------



## Saje (Apr 23, 2007)

Sometimes when you meet the right person it just clicks. And how long you wait to sleep with someone doesnt dictate whether you two are meant together or not - so you sleeping with your bf when the desires where there are normal (heck the norm here is not until after the 3rd date hahaha).

Sounds to me like your friend is just jealous of something that she sees you have (happiness? a great relationship thats going somewhere? who knows)


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 23, 2007)

A picky slut is just an oxymoron...I mean, sometimes things just happen btwn two people, and it could just happen any given time that you don't realize it. It doesn't make you a bad person, and it certainly wouldn't make you a slut...so don't think less of yourself. I had a friend who didn't lose it til she was 22, and it was to a friend of ours. He was her first, but they were complete opposites from the get-go...and this happened in a matter of a wk. To me, a slut would be someone who sleeps with like more than a few guys within a month...not a person who just lost their virginity quickly.

I'm usually a picky person when it comes to dating someone, and one day at the age of 19...I lost my virginity the 1st day I met this guy and he wasn't even my bf. lol, but cutting to the chase I think it was a good choice to not talk to the friend who said that about you...apparently she wasn't a TRUE friend to you. If she chooses to remain friends, she should apologize and think before she speaks next time.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 23, 2007)

i think your friend's on some crack.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 23, 2007)

that is so weird, why would you say that to a friend? what did you say when s/he said that?? I would have been soo mad. You're in a serious relationship with this person, it's not like you just met them on the street and had sex with them.

It sounds like they're not getting any of the good stuff, lol.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with the ladies, sometimes things just click and you know he's the one. She dosen't know what your situation is and feelings are, its not like she's in your shoes or something. Either way it sounds like you guys are real serious so it shoulden't matter what your friend says. Im glad you found the one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that things are going good.

People who judge you like that aren't your friends, maybe she is just jealous that she hasen't found someone or that she gave herself to the wrong person. Whatever it is, its her problem, all that matters is that you are happy.


----------



## yumemiru (Apr 23, 2007)

It's a he, a gay friend. And he was ignoring me before that due to a thing with another friend who he didn't want me to be friend but he's friend with... All my other friends luv my boyfriend and he's the best thing to me since ever. This is the first serious relationship ever and I'm more happy now than ever before , although at times i miss my ex-gay best friend who ignores me when he sees me on school campus. I tried to talk to him even after the whole thing becuase i'm nice, generous and forgiving, But time after time i was ignored and finally it's like, ok, that's it. I've had it and Why should I have to be unhappy just because you are jealous?!? Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## Nox (Apr 23, 2007)

That friend of yours was very inconsiderate when she made that remark (I think you may have even detected a bit of judgement there too)... joke or not. Who knows? Maybe she has since thought about the comment and regrets it. Or maybe she is not so insightful as to why you have cooled towards her, and remains in the dark about why you are miffed. In the future if a similar event happens, you should feel bold enough to call the person out on the spot, don't let it linger.

Since your friend is not in the relationship with you and your boyfriend, she should keep her nose out of certain aspects of the relationship. Her overstepping it in this instance should signal to you to be careful in what information you tell her about the relationship.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah it sounds like your friend has some major issues. You mentioned he was ignoring you because he didn't want you to be friends with one of his other friends? Weird. I don't personally understand being possessive of your friends...you can't own someone, ya know? Anyway he sounds immature and unsupportive and I'm sure you'll soon have a new best friend that doesn't make you feel badly about the choices you make. At the end of the day you're with a guy you love and he's not, so good for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley (Apr 23, 2007)

This "friend" is ridiculous!

But best of luck to you and your guy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with some of things being said on here. Your friend is jealous that you have such a good relationship. She wants what you have. You are not a slut for sleeping with your bf after 2 weeks of knowing him. If the timings right and the spark and feelings are there then there is nothing wrong with it. A slut to me would be going out and screwing every guy you see. So my dear you are not a slut. It would be a good idea not to talk to your friend until she apologizes for what she said to you cuz she was in the wrong. Hope what we said helps you. Good luck to you and your boyfriend and dont let what your friend said get in the way and ruin that.


----------

